# Army Painter releases Mega Paint Set



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Warpaints Mega Paint Set
The Mega Paint set includes one of each of the spectacular Warpaints: 28 colours, 5 metallics and 3 Quickshade Inks plus an additional 6 of the popular Wargaming Brushes: Insane Detail, Detail, character, Regiment, small Drybrush and Vehicle brush. Furthermore, it contains the Army Painters 24 page "Wargamers Army Painting guide" stocked full of tips and tricks on how to finish your armies in record time. This is a fantastic deal and last while stock lasts, so get yours now and look no further for paints and brushes again!

Price €99/£85


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I do love armypainter products because of their primers and quickshade. In fact, I applaud them for giving people the means and tools to turn out good looking armies at a more then reasonable cost and rather quickly. 

If you are going to be using quickshade, basecolours is all you'll be needing anyway. This seems like a fantastic, cost efficient way to get your army painted if you never really invested in the hobby department. 

Except for their brushes... They are rather pants. But it doesn't seem like it's factored into the overall cost too much. Heck... if they are supplying all 3 quickshades, that alone is more then 2/3 of the retail price. 

Might be a good thing to look into if you know people who are willing to split the content of the box as well. From the look of things... this includes the things you need to speedpaint ANY army.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The only thing I buy from Army Painter are those brushes. I love the Insane Detail one.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> I do love armypainter products because of their primers and quickshade. In fact, I applaud them for giving people the means and tools to turn out good looking armies at a more then reasonable cost and rather quickly.


You love paying £16 for woodstain that retails for £4 in homestores?

I had an interesting conversation with these guys once, they told me they make the stuff themselves.

"awesome" I said - literally amazed that they have a multi million pound oil distilerry and Alkyl Unit in their garden!

Wish I had one in my garden too... I'd be able to make my own woodstain for the wargaming niche then!

(yes I work in the oil and power industry and trust me, they're in the "repackaging and price inflation game" - you ever bought a pack of Heinz Baked Beans for 4 times the price and been happy?)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Cant take them seriously because of the dipping thing


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Jezlad said:


> You love paying £16 for woodstain that retails for £4 in homestores?
> 
> I had an interesting conversation with these guys once, they told me they make the stuff themselves.
> !


That doesn't matter at all imo. In fact, nearly all products sold in the "hobby industry" is just repackaging... It's not just armypainter.

The fact that it's a repackaged product is no different from greenstuff or most other (often cheaper) acrylic paints you can buy. If you are going to be going down that road, every single hobby tool can be dismissed because it has a cheaper alternative out there. 

And I do own other woodstains as well (mainly to use on my scenery) and there does seem to be a higher viscocity in the armypainter products compared to the ones I get at my local DIY store. Also, there have been some woodstains that just plain contained too much pigment and had to be diluted with white spirit to stop them from making the entire model pitch black. 

This product is useable "straight from the jar" as opposed to the other woodstains I purchased that needed some form of diluting. If you are targeting people who just want quickly painted armies without any fuss... they are probably not that interested in doing any manipulations to your product. That extra $10 for a pot shouldn't really make any difference. Not when you can do over 200 models with a single pot.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just to point out, the quickshades are tiny bottles.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

So the fact they blatantly lied doesn't bother you? 

I nearly shit myself laughing tbh. 

But, if you like being taken for a cunt and paying someone £12 to glue a label crack on! :scratchhead:


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Jezlad said:


> So the fact they blatantly lied doesn't bother you?
> 
> I nearly shit myself laughing tbh.
> 
> But, if you like being taken for a cunt and paying someone £12 to glue a label crack on! :scratchhead:


Not really... as they never told me anything. They aparently lied to you though. And if you read my post again, you'll see that I did find that there were some differences between the woodstain I bought at the DIY and the quickshade tones (wether that justifies the price markup is something every individual has to decide on for himself.)

I'm just going to refer to this pages for people to browse: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat470006a&rootCatGameStyle=

And see if that bothers everybody equally. /shrug.

Nothing new about the practice of repackaging, but aparenly you do seem to get upset about it a lot more then I do... So feel free to shit yourself all you like... k: :wink:

*EDIT*

I'm going to try to make my point of view on this even clearer. EVERYTHING that is being used in this hobby for modelling purposes, is a simple repackaging with maybe a minor tweak to the formula. All the paints, all the glue, all the tools, all the putty, you name it, all of it will have a cheaper alternative somewhere. 

Should you feel like a total cunt when you buy a pot of chaos black paint even though you can buy a much cheaper pot of black acrylic paint (or one that offers a much better volume to price ratio) in any arts and craft store? 

No you shouldn't.... Not if that pot of chaos black has a slightly different formula to it then a pot of windsor and newton black acrylic paint and you like it better because of it. Hell, even if you just like the colour of quickshade better then any of the woodstains you can buy at your local DIY, it's probably the better choice for you.


----------

